# Last months haul



## Clark (Jul 31, 2009)

But first, Chrissy and I would like to thank our neighbor across the bay,
fellow ST NYEric, for gifting us this lovely Tolumnia 'Genting Volcano'.
Thanks for the culture tips, we repotted existing Tolumnia. 





Small bag from Parkfest, where we meet NYEric, and eOrchids.




Phrag. Devil Fire (3N) 2 1/2'' pot 


 


Cirrhopetalum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry' FCC/AOS 3 1/2'' pot





Before Parkfest, I was at my home center and bought these before leaving
for Pennsylvania. $1.50 per 3'' pot on the clearance rack.




Earlier in month- Troy Meyers, on list since mid-January







Ernie's- BEAT THE HEAT SPECIAL! PEOY 'Show Shan' x 'Hulk'
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12729






Paph sanderianum 'Show Shan' x Paph philippinense '9F'
From OrchidTN on Ebay






Show Shan- promiscuous Paphiopedilum, or octo-mom???




Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

You're welcome, thanx for the lime powder. 
Show Shan = loose! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice Hull! Keep'in me fingers crossed on those callosums for ya.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 31, 2009)

...what are these magical Tolumnia tips? 
Mine still hate me...grow...but plot my kidnapping while I sleep.

I love the flowers on yours!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 1, 2009)

The tolumnia flowers are exceptional!!!! Nice haul!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice!!! Just imagining all of those callosum blooms in a couple of years!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everybody.




SlipperKing said:


> Nice Hull! Keep'in me fingers crossed on those callosums for ya.





JeanLux said:


> very nice!!! Just imagining all of those callosum blooms in a couple of years!!! Jean



The count on the callosums was very good, 40 plus plants with unbroken roots.
BTW, they have enjoyed a few rainstorms already!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

The tolumnia was the nicest one I saw there, excellent strong colors. For tips, they should be growing in a media that dries daily; Sunny and warm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> The tolumnia was the nicest one I saw there, excellent strong colors. For tips, they should be growing in a media that dries daily; Sunny and warm.


Mounting them sometimes helps.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2009)

That compot/flask of callosum sure is healthy..  



> Before Parkfest, I was at my home center and bought these before leaving
> for Pennsylvania. $1.50 per 3'' pot on the clearance rack.



$1.50 per pot of blooming phalaenopsis..????  I wonder how the Tawianese ever make any profit at this price..?


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> $1.50 per pot of blooming phalaenopsis..????  I wonder how the Tawianese ever make any profit at this price..?



Clearance rack means they were marked down. Original price: $11.00.
Plants were past bloom (spent spikes without flowers).
I would bet the home center took the loss, because the plants were still sold.

I don't think this is Tawianese vendor(s), the name on tags have more of a 
Latin ring to it.

Soon to come- the $2.00 Phals I bought in November, they are blooming.


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Clearance rack means they were marked down. Original price: $11.00.
> Plants were past bloom (spent spikes without flowers).
> I would bet the home center took the loss, because the plants were still sold.
> 
> ...



CostaFarms.com


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2009)

My new Nepenthes miranda. Got it at Lowes. $33.00


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Great buy.. Miranda is a very rewarding plant if you keep it growing well, but its quite a monster, and will soon take up a lot of space as it starts to vine..


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2009)

:drool: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

We don't have Lowes in NYC!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 24, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> My new Nepenthes miranda. Got it at Lowes. $33.00



Nice find, Clark! Lowes selling Nepenthes Miranda...I gotta check this out!

Here's my grower input of N. Miranda. It's a wonderful hybrid that produces very large pitchers. It takes a while for it to accumulate though; it took my plant about 6 months to adjust. But once it finally accumulate, it flew through the roof. New growth and pitchers everywhere!


----------



## Clark (Aug 27, 2009)

I was able to cruise the clearance rack today- $2.00/pot Dendrobiums.


----------



## Clark (Aug 27, 2009)

Bought these in November 08. Original price-$33.00
$2.00/ pot on clearance. Have more that bloomed, but the photos look like garbage and the flowers have past their prime.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

good deals. I'm still getting people's throwaways!


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2009)

Picked these up last Saturday to wrap up August, from a fellow STer that wasn't too happy with them. *All Paphs.*

far left- Mt. Toro (stonei '#2' x philippinense '44') 
top black pot- Saint Swithin (rothschildianum x philippinense) 
right green and clear pot- Angel Hair (Saint Swithin 'Hsinying' x sanderianum '#7')

The Angel Hair was sold to me as a 2-growth plant, but was 2 plants upon repot.
A little stressed, but discounted.




Close-up of native predator.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2009)

LOVE the predator pic! 
Also like the crosses but the St. Swithin would concern me.
It appears all were repotted, how were the roots?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck with them. Where was the Praying Mantis? And what was he (she?) eating?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

Personally. I'd cut the dark ends off the St. Swithin and coat the cut edge w/ Captan powder.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes Clark, I would remove as much of the sunburned areas as possible. It could turn to rot if not watched carefully.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice buys!!!! I love the pred pic too!!! What would cause this tips go dark??? Lack of light?? TY


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

Not enough water, burn, fungal infection...


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2009)

Rose- the Saint Swithin was in the poorest condition. Previous to the photo, I trimmed 6 large leaves that were total black (would not fall of on their own, and I really mean they were black all the way to the base). Yes, all got repot ASAP.
The SS and Angel Hair arrived in s/h. Roots on the SS were awful. Lots of icky stuff to get rid of. I expect this plant to come blazing back next year after some dryer culture (new roots are showing near the base, ready to go).
The rest of the dark leaf stuff I'll trim in about 2wks, I would like to monitor it, see the rate of discoloration.
Angel Hair I feel was also drowning in s/h, but not that bad.
This was my first exposure to s/h and promptly kicked it to the curb. Not for my Paphs.
Mt. Toro- best condition of that group. Grown in a bark based mixed, it too was way too wet. The mix was spent, repotted in same container.
New mix, no watering for a week, lots of misting so leaves won't dry out, some KLN, and time.
I am going to label this whole problem-over hydration.

Dot, the Prayng Mantis, are everywhere in the yard. The day I took the photos, there were no less than 7 full grown (over 6 inches) Mantis in the yard (our lot is 50 x100ft.). The photo you see is from the tomato pot area. In 1/2 hour, 3 Mantis caught and consumed 4 bees. There are no bees on that side of the house now. Our bees are extremely territorial and there is zero activity near the tomatoes. The previous week, Mantis were in the Lobelia and crocosmia. The bees never go there. I am still debating coincidental or were they purposefully targeting the hummingbirds??? It is not unheard of, and I have seen photos. 

I'll post some more pics of the mantis later today.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

7 Praying mantises, that's more than I've seen in my whole life!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> 7 Praying mantises, that's more than I've seen in my whole life!


I agree. Maybe I don't know where to look!


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2009)

The Praying Mantises (thanks for the plural form Eric), will always lay eggs within the Maiden Grass. When I cut them down in March, I'll break away the nests and put them in the flower pots mounted on shed. Four nests last year, but I think only two hatched. Here is a link that briefly describes lifecycle---
http://www.earthsbirthday.org/PDF/LifeCycle.pdf

This is last spring, didn't get to see them hatch this year. Extremely vulnerable at this point.









Back to this year tomato area.





Anybody know what this free rider is???


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> I am going to label this whole problem-over hydration.



Add a nasty case of scale to the Saint and Mt. Toro!
And it does look like sunburn from the photo.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2009)

Argh! Alien ant attack!! THanx for posting the interesting photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2009)

The little guy in the circle looks like an aphid.


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2009)

Phragmipedium Peruflora’s Cirila Alca (Phragmipedium kovachii X Phragmipedium D’alessandroi)
These were 2-3 1/8 inch across.



:clap: Auction Plants from Bullsie:
Back right-Eric Young
Back middle-Sorcerers Apprentice 4N
Bonus Plants: 
Back left-Glowing Embers (Jason Fischer 'Red Flare' x longifolium 'Wanunakee')
Front right-Bright Spot (Memoria Dick Clements 4N x Phrag. Twilight #4 4N)
Front left-Don Wimber (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS)




New Grow Area-no new plants in here.




Bonus photo: Two American icons are simultaneously crossing another, can you name the water?


----------



## Ruth (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know the water, but that picture of the mantis looking at me is fantastic!


----------



## P-chan (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! VERY nice haul, I would say!


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2009)

I know it says 'Spring 2009', but for $2 a pack.




From Deep Cut's event-
Bletilla striata-(28in from grade, I measured)
Masd. Celtic Frost (Angel Frost 'Orange Parfait' HCC/AOS x glandulosa 'Nemo') -Back left
Masd. Marguerite (infracta x veitchiana) -Back right
Masd. discoidea -Front right




From fellow STers- Thanks guys!
Left- Sarracenia leucophylla 3 divisions by fbrem(Forrest). The green ones.

Right-Phrag. Mini Grande multi growth division by paphreek(Ross). 
The seedling in the center is Paph fowliei x godefroyae var. leucochilum. A gift from Ross.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice haul! Great shopping and good bargain hunting. Great pics! You done good!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2009)

By fellow STers-Left and middle(Phrag. pearcei) CNYCharles.
Right- GoldenRose. Thanks!!!




My purchase from Parkside w/ the guys.
Left-Masdevallia herradurae




Monsoon Flora-Back right-Phrag Monsoon Platinum Veil (p) Geralda wallisii




Plus 5 fluorescent light fixtures from craigslist. $20 vs. $60 at Lowes.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice. I stopped thinking about posting monthly, it's embarrassing!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2009)

Clark E said:


> By fellow STers-Left and middle(Phrag. pearcei) CNYCharles.
> Right- GoldenRose. Thanks!!!



we're such good enablers!


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2009)

Who could wait till the end of the month to post these?
My new darlings that are native to California.
$8.00/pot right down the street.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2009)

Cute little monsters!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice purchases!!!!! I love them!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice new CP additions, Clark!

How is the Miranda faring along?


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks.
Darlingtons are a bit fragile!

Hi Eric.
N. Miranda's foliage is doing great. The pitchers are not forming though. Read that night temps. need to drop below 60F for pitchers to form.
Maybe I could get in habit of bringing into basement for the evenings???
Look me up in spring if you want a piece.
The Darlingtons came from Lowes in Old Bridge. I bought all(2).
Hope you are doing good!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 14, 2009)

Clark, try not to move Miranda around too often. It's a very picky plant and will never produce pitchers unless place in a location for a long time. Thanks for the offer but I have a few Neps around.

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2009)

That is it for 2009.
Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy NY!  Where did you see that plant?!


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2009)

Yellowstone. Had this pic for a while but have not shared.
Within view of Old Faithful. Nearly every tree had bison damage.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2009)

Clark E said:


> That is it for 2009.
> Happy New Years everybody!



you mean tomorrow happy new year... the flower looks like a coral root orchid?


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2009)

Corallorrhiza mertensiana was the name thrown out by Tom in Japan.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks like fireworks! Good plant to end the old year and bring in the new.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this thread all year - Doh! Very cool pix, especially of those praying mantises. :clap:


----------



## Clark (Feb 2, 2010)

Started Jan. 2nd at Silva's in Neptune.
Onc.Maui Gold 'Jersey' and a butterfly.




Been on a Neo kick.
In pots- Shutennou, Gojo, 2-Amami, closeup of gojo's variegated leaves.
The little one that's mounted has no name.






Local predator. In yard once a week. Photo is from around corner, it bolts when I open the door.




Thanks for looking  .


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

Psychopsis Mendenhall?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

Great plant buys!!! :clap:!!!

Is that an _Accipiter striatus_ ????


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Psychopsis Mendenhall?



Yup! It's look to be.

I got the same one from Silva's as well!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2010)

Red-tailed hawk?


----------



## Clark (Feb 2, 2010)

There is nothing to compare the bird to get a better idea of the size. It is smaller than a red-tail, but not by much. 
Very hard to tell striatus from cooperii, both fly through the yard. It is cooperii. This is a big bird. Got within 30ft.
cooperii- striatus: no territory fighting.
cooperii- red tail hawk: fierce and savage.

Hopefully I'll have photos with a more symbolic theme soon...

About the plant, the only thing the tag say is- Onc. butterfly
Not label happy down there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

:rollhappy:
Be glad it's not a Catt!


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

Picked up six T-8 fixtures on craigslist for basement.

The Zygo is from Troy Meyers. It was as described.
Today-Bletilla shephardii, Bletilla yokohama 'Kate'






PEOY 'Eureka' x 'Rapunzel'


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

My Allison Strohm is giving another go at it. STer CNYCharles gave it a massage at Thanksgiving. First bud *BLASTED* before Christmas.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice new hauls, Clark!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2010)

Clark said:


> Picked up six T-8 fixtures on craigslist for basement.


oke: Just in time for the annual auction next month! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the auction.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

Water, water..
Btw, shouldn't those Blettilla be outside?


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2010)

Eric, you know me.
I buy it first, then learn about the specie.

These won't go outside till May.
btw, there is a flask or two of Bletilla i'm waiting on. I have some reading to do.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 2, 2010)

Clark said:


> btw, there is a flask or two of Bletilla i'm waiting on. I have some reading to do.



Those "Bletilla" are actually Bletia shephardii, in truth a synonym for Bletia floridana, a subtropical terrestrial from south Florida and nearby Caribbean islands. It cannot take any real cold! Bletilla yokohama is a hybrid between B. striata and B. formosana, and a completely different genus. It should be quite a bit hardier, but I wouldn't try it out in NJ. B. formosana is a subtropical species, while B. striata is capable of handling perhaps zone 6 with lots of mulching...not sure how hardy their hybrid would be though...


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2010)

If I didin't join this forum, the compost pile would be on the expensive side.

Thanks Tom for a well needed botany lesson! 
That explains why when googled, I get 'did you mean...'

About the flasks, donor comments his Bletillia grow in Utah w/temps. ranging 0-100F. For the last three years at my lot, lowest nighttime temps. were 11-13F maybe for a week. We plan on planting next to house also, where some labelled annuals have turned perennial.
The weather in our area is somewhat odd. Snowfall could be double 10miles away in any direction.
Thanks again.
Clark and Christine


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2010)

Local predator, 400ft. from house. Got within 100ft. for photos.




effing autofocus!!! But you get the idea.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi3294691353/
DID someone say birds!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2010)

Golden Eagle? I was watching a pair of Red Tailed Hawks flying overhead this afternoon.


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Dot.
Bald eagle. Not really a adult yet.
I've heard there is a golden eagle at Round Valley Resevior, about an hour from here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2010)

Clark said:


> Hi Dot.
> Bald eagle. Not really a adult yet.
> I've heard there is a golden eagle at Round Valley Resevior, about an hour from here.



Ah, OK. That explains the dark color.


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2010)

The avarian experience got kicked up a notch yesterday.
Two bald eagles joined two red tailed hawks for a circle above home.
I was working in garden, too filthy to grab camera.


----------



## etex (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW!! Amazing you could get close enought to an eagle to take the pics! Great photos!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

etex said:


> WOW!! Amazing you could get close enought to an eagle to take the pics! Great photos!!



I was curbside. No big deal, just got out of car.


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

New arrivals. From Monsoon Flora.
Seven cells on left w/ largest-Phrag besseae 'Red Circle' HCC/AOS x Franz Glanz
Seven cells on rt. w/ smallest-Phragmipedium caudatum 'Monsoon Silverfall' AM/AOS x P. warscewiczianum 'Red Rider' 
Compot- Paph Prince Edward of York 'Monsoon Uli' AM/AOS by Paph Pinocchio 'Engarde'


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2010)

How 'bout a group photo?


----------



## Hera (May 1, 2010)

I've always loved those little guyes. Too cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2010)

Do you have to worry about them eating each other???


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2010)

:rollhappy: I would think so! They are cool .........
some will be cold before too long!
Clark - nice baby plants! I just potted up a compot of Junko's Melody (Mem.Larry Heuer x dele.), they seemed a bit crowded although the leafspan on the largest ones is less than 2", the roots were 2-3"! I think I need to check out a couple more & get to work!


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2010)

Franz Glanz x besseae hmmmmmm!!??


----------



## Clark (May 2, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you have to worry about them eating each other???



not this year...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2010)

Educate me -- are those egg sacks?


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2010)

I just educated myself.
This is copied and pasted from wikipedia-

"Eggs are typically deposited in a frothy mass that is produced by glands in the abdomen. This froth then hardens, creating a protective capsule with a further protective coat, and the egg mass is called an ootheca."

We are looking at the protective coating, the eggs are inside.


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2010)

Awesome Clark!

I bought a couple of mantis eggs last year, laid them in the veggie garden. Then watched them hatch. We never knew what happened to them till a couple of months later, they were around the apartment complex and even my bog garden.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Bolero (May 4, 2010)

They look like fantastic plants, congratulations!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2010)

Nice looking seedlings and love the shot of the kids! They just started hatching in my garden as well - one reason why I don't like to spray.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2010)

Clark said:


> I just educated myself.
> This is copied and pasted from wikipedia-
> 
> "Eggs are typically deposited in a frothy mass that is produced by glands in the abdomen. This froth then hardens, creating a protective capsule with a further protective coat, and the egg mass is called an ootheca."
> ...



Thanks, Clark!


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2010)

Some scale.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

MMMMM a small snack! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2010)

A lot of scale!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> A lot of scale!



But just how many?


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2010)

Has it been this long???

Sorry not giving the donors praise, but half the house has been under plastic with painting and other interior lipstick.

April's auction.
On left, from Slipperking(Rick), Phrag. Calurum ( longifolium x Sedenii). New growths are poppin'!
Right, from Jason Fischer, Phrag. Jason Fischer (besseae 'Rick Hunter' x Mem. Dick Clements 'Red Wing') This plant arrived in perfect condition, but it is breezy here and the wind ripped that leaf off. The newest leaf is all new growth, another reason to wait to post. (there are a few plants missing leaves here). 





May
Left, Yodonomatsu. Started to bud about a week after arrival.
Right, Koganenishiki. Plant was perfect upon arrival. It is missing a few leaves due to sunburn.  





soon...



teeth and cleft???
Halloween?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

One eyed Jack-O-Lantern!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice new additions, Clark!


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

I let this bull get within 50ft. Wedsday. 
Shot with a canon, 75-300zoom.



When hunting, this is considered 'fair chase'.

First time I've seen her hold the thumb. Very nervous here.


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2010)

wow there are some fantastic pictures in this thread! amazing stuff...


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing photography, Clark!

Where were they taken?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Somebody's gonna get in trouble.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you. 

We were in north California.
I'm disappointed that some species eluded us-
Darlingtons, Cephalanthera austinae(i know it is late, but temps. were not above 58F.), and of course Bigfoot.
btw, I found the golden eagle extremely hard to photo.  , missed two platinum opportunities.


----------



## Clark (Aug 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Somebody's gonna get in trouble.



Actually, this is payback from a previous vacation.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2010)

Bananas!!! :crazy: Although I might have tried to pet him!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 18, 2010)

You are right, not too smart.

I have had numerous encounters with black bears. Neutral, mother-cub, and trying to redefine the food chain. Never seen this before.
After stopping at visitor center, and letting worker tell us she had seen only one bear in 18yrs, we see one 30minutes later. Too far for video or camera, we passed the binoculars for a few. Bear was working its way though meadow. A small group of people had formed just beyond(50-100ft further there was a road.
All was going well. I was drooling thinking, they were in perfect position to enjoy the photo op. Bear moved slower and slower, then stopped. Now it is looking at crowd(i'm furious at this point). A few moments pass, now walking towards crowd of about a dozen. That lasted for four steps. The animal charges and reaches them in about 5 strides.
The speed. Blinding.
The people. Unprepared.
He charges the center of group. I can see them trying to scatter.
The screams. Unforgettable.
As it chooses the right group, out of nowhere(it was like god placed this person), a very brave man puts himself between sapiens and bear. With arms spread and waving, he channeled the bear into the forest. Minute later, I hear small calibre rifle or dart gun.
This man was not ranger, bear control or park employee. He was a construction worker with road crew. I said 'out of nowhere', because he had on safety neon green shirt(I can see that shirt for miles), and would have seen him alot sooner. 
I can still hear the screams.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

What excitement!


----------

